# 1957 Schwinn Spitfire 20 Inch - Almost Done



## sfhschwinn (Jul 15, 2016)

I know I made a thread on this when I got it last year but can't find it. After I brought it with me to Trexler and it didn't sell I managed to start finding some parts for it and even though not all correct its almost done and will be a great little rider.Rack is reproduction, seat is from a 20 inch girls bike from France and is Troxel, seat post is a numbered one from an excercisor bike that was slightly bent so it was a perfect use on this bike. OG truss rods. Right now I have a crappy s2 on the back and a non brand on the front. I am building a decent set of S2 for it- back will be blue band overdrive. One question though- I only had the front original fender and the back one that was given to me was a much darker shade than the front so I bought the fender set in this link- however after finding another post from a while back I think that these fenders may be wald. Seller had them listed as Schwinn dx fenders that were NOS and has a few pairs in other colors. They work but would prefer original fenders so still on the lookout for FLORIDA GREEN rear fender. Second picture is the bike with the original front fender and a rear fender from a girls 1955 balloon bike that was a darker color green


----------



## prairieschooner (Jul 15, 2016)

too cool


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 20, 2016)

Spent tree hours getting out the hardend grease that prevented the ue band from coming apart and moving. Another two hours reassembling woth nos spring and building the s2 which I bought last week and came with a 3 speed. Just the front wheel left to go. Fenders on the bike are definitely wald but would love to get a rear or set of Original florida green ones!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks to DaveK I am finally getting  a donor bike to finish this one. Going to take they good parts from this and replace any part on mine that's not in great condition. Any part I replace will go in a box and marked original. Girls frame will get any chrome wheelet and  wild chrome fenders I have and get turned into a stingray for local sale. never thought I would find Florida green fenders!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2017)

I believe that color is actually coach green according to Schwinn. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe that color is actually coach green according to Schwinn. V/r Shawn




Not sure if the Green had a shade change from the earlier years, but Schwinn calls that Florida Green in 1957. If the 55 fender is darker then there must have been a paint change for 57 or maybe 56. There was also a Spitfire Green.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 2, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe that color is actually coach green according to Schwinn. V/r Shawn



57 was called Florida green. I have a 55 girls gender in coach green and it is much darker than Florida gender looked horrible on this bike


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 17, 2017)

So the bike has gone through yet another major change. I used 13g 36 spoke s2 from a schwinn scrambler and put on a yellow kickback. I then won the brake on eBay and bought an NOS Lever but it was made for the left so by putting it on the right the script is on the inside. Even though the brake is much larger than the scrambler hub I was able to use the same spoke and only have to grind a little off each one. I will post a full picture tomorrow with the  brake once the tire is inflated and I attach the cable. First pic is before I changed to a fore brake.


----------



## Will08 (Apr 1, 2017)

sfhschwinn said:


> So the bike has gone through yet another major change. I used 13g 36 spoke s2 from a schwinn scrambler and put on a yellow kickback. I then won the brake on eBay and bought an NOS Lever but it was made for the left so by putting it on the right the script is on the inside. Even though the brake is much larger than the scrambler hub I was able to use the same spoke and only have to grind a little off each one. I will post a full picture tomorrow with the  brake once the tire is inflated and I attach the cable. First pic is before I changed to a fore brake. View attachment 424026View attachment 424027



Interested I. Selling?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 2, 2017)

Will08 said:


> Interested I. Selling?



Sorry I willl never sell. This is a keeper.  I have two others for sale on eBay both 1956 straight bars if you are interested


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 11, 2017)

Cut the back of the rack off to get this repop light on. Few more things to do until it's done


----------

